# Still not studying, but I got another crappie report!



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Went out solo this morning to Newnans Lake. I usually drive right past it to go to Lochloosa, but since I caught my share there yesterday I figured I'd see what Newnans was up to.

Fished from 8am-11. Didn't keep a single fish but by 11 the counter read 60. Trolled fast in 5-9 feet of water and man was it a workout for one person with 8 rods. Before I could get all my rods out this morning I boated a solid 2lber to start the day off and ended with a total of 3 fish that went 2lbs. Didn't keep a single fish today. The overall quality of fish today was much better than what I caught at Lochloosa yesterday. Last time I fished Newnans was last November of 2014 and I remember all the fish being dinks. 

Lake was kind of nasty. Top of the water had a bad green color from algae or whatever. There was also a lot of floating "trash" across the lake. Seems to be the story on most lakes right now.

A lot of guys were spider rigging. They seemed to be doing ok....I'll stick with longlining lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Slabs!

So many fish ... so little time ....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't hear the dinner bell???


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Too many selfies for one post!... Decent fishing for a gator/U fan.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

bowfisher91 said:


> Too many selfies for one post!... Decent fishing for a gator/U fan.


Yeah, I'm gonna have to get this new GoPro mounted on the boat so I ain't got to longarm these selfies. Hard to get a 2lb slab and my face all in the same picture anyway lol. You need to quit hunting them gators and get on a real critter like crappie.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to get this new GoPro mounted on the boat so I ain't got to longarm these selfies. Hard to get a 2lb slab and my face all in the same picture anyway lol. You need to quit hunting them gators and get on a real critter like crappie.


More fish...Less face...:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job. 
FYI I blamed you and jigs in general in my crappy crappie report


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If I ever do catch another one I'm for sure doing the crappy face selfie!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was at Newnan's in the late 90's just looking since I was visiting in Gainesville. It was half dried up at that time, but if I remember correctly many lakes in central and south Florida were going through a drought at the time. It sure has recovered. 
Great photos Skiff's


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

One of these days I want to get good enough to turn crappie a loose. Perfectly good 2 lb. crappie fillets , just turn them a loose , cause I'm that good... Lol Way to go man.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

About to slip out to Newnans again with the old lady. Report to come. Maybe a video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

